# Anybody know any sites for free Animated backround for Powerpoint.



## icemanjc (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anybody seen any sites for for animated backrouns for powerpoint?


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 11, 2007)

For gosh sakes, why?!

Search for 'Animated Powerpoint' turned up this and many more options:
http://www.brainybetty.com/animatedppt.htm


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 11, 2007)

Natobasso, what have you done! You have unleashed a monster!


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 12, 2007)

Yah, I found that when seaching google too. It's it annoying when people say there going to get something but they don't, the people I was working with said they would get a music program but they didn't so I have to stick with Powerpoint,  unless you know any other good music program.


----------



## fryke (Apr 12, 2007)

What?! Are we talking about PowerPoint backgrounds or about music here? PowerPoint is definitely _not_ a music program.  ... What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Uadji (Apr 13, 2007)

Sounds like they're wanting to create a "Flash-Like" powerpoint presentation ... yikes.


----------



## Qion (Apr 13, 2007)

Whoo. 

Any way to *not* use PowerPoint?

(as far as music goes, I'm partial to Keynote )


----------

